# Has anyone purchaced a bike for "Mike's Vintage Bikes for sale" online?



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I'm looking for a new bike and found   "Mike's Vintage Bikes for sale" online but don't know anything about him...good guy? Good experience? Bad experience? 

http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/

Please do not post negative remarks here on the post...PM me your thoughts....I'm just not sure about buying a bike from him if nobody knows them.  He has a lot of great prewar gems!  

Thanks


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 28, 2014)

seems pricey, i would buy that Streamflow if it were reasonable


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike is a member here-user name-prewarbikes4sale. I've bought a few bikes from Mike and it has always been a pleasant experience. Posted prices and selling prices are two different things. If you see something you like it never hurts to ask. V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 28, 2014)

*3% Paypal?*

I have never dealt with him. When I see add 3% to a Paypal transaction I stay away. You can't add a surcharge to cover fees for a credit card payment by a payment processor. I read and studied all about this. You can offer a cash discount but you cannot force a surcharge. There are some very nice bikes for sale on his website.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I have never dealt with him. When I see add 3% to a Paypal transaction I stay away. You can't add a surcharge to cover fees for a credit card payment by a payment processor. I read and studied all about this. You can offer a cash discount but you cannot force a surcharge. There are some very nice bikes for sale on his website.




The 3% addition is pretty standard here as most of us are hobbyists and not a business. You can't do it through Ebay but as a private transaction you can prescribe your own terms and potential buyers can decide whether to accept the terms. V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike is a great guy, I have dealt with him a bunch and he offers great bikes and if that's what your looking for he is your man. 
Tell him Rick sent you and maybe he will send me a finders fee..lol

Rick


----------



## steve doan (Jul 28, 2014)

*Mikes Bikes*

Mike is a standup guy.I have bought and traded bikes with him for 20 years and he is the best.  Steve Doan


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 29, 2014)

steve doan said:


> Mike is a standup guy.I have bought and traded bikes with him for 20 years and he is the best.  Steve Doan





*Am in total agreement with you - Steve !!*


...........  patric cafaro


=====================================
=====================================


----------



## jd56 (Jul 29, 2014)

He has some high end bikes that have high vakues. And most are more than my budget allows.
 I have dealt with Mike and it was a transaction I would have expected from a Cabe member. It went smoothly and was please with the outcome.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 3, 2014)

He's a great guy I have bought some bikes and parts from him over the years one of the hobbies finest !!


----------



## bike (Aug 3, 2014)

*Mike is great. He is a long time pro in bikes.*

It is his stuff and he can set the terms- if you do not like it- there is always the x up in the corner.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 3, 2014)

*mike*

One of the best.  Known him for years, very knowledgeable and passionate about old bikes.  Usually has the top level stuff hence the pricing


----------



## reginald (Aug 3, 2014)

*twin flex from Mike*

So my girlfriend bought me the red/white/blue twin flex he had on his website for my 50th birthday.  I almost fell over.  I suspect she paid too much, but the bike was perfectly packed, arrived right before July 4th, rechromed parts are excellent, and it's a killer looking twin flex(one off of my wish list).  There are flaws, but there always are.  He was pleasant/helpful to my girl, and I love the bike.  If you don't mind top $ for a top end bike, then go for it.  If you are a DIY guy looking to squeeze nickles, then keep combing the classifieds.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 3, 2014)

reginald said:


> So my girlfriend bought me the red/white/blue twin flex he had on his website for my 50th birthday.  I almost fell over.  I suspect she paid too much, but the bike was perfectly packed, arrived right before July 4th, rechromed parts are excellent, and it's a killer looking twin flex(one off of my wish list).  There are flaws, but there always are.  He was pleasant/helpful to my girl, and I love the bike.  If you don't mind top $ for a top end bike, then go for it.  If you are a DIY guy looking to squeeze nickles, then keep combing the classifieds.




Wow, my now ex wife would have been more inclined to take my prized Huffman to the dump for my birthday. Where'd ya find her?


----------



## reginald (Aug 3, 2014)

*bikes brought us together....*

Yeah, She tolerates/enables my hobby. She owns 9 bikes herself.  I think I'll keep her.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Does she have a sister?*



reginald said:


> Yeah, She tolerates/enables my hobby. She owns 9 bikes herself.  I think I'll keep her.




Does she have a sister?   If so, she can buy me the bike I want.  I also just picked up a twinflex, it should be here in three days.....can't wait.


----------



## bike (Aug 4, 2014)

*Getting off topic here*

But I wont date someone who does not at least pleasently tolerate my "hobbies." My longtime GF does not get into any collecting but she likes motorcycles and bicycles in my house (note she has her own house (Keeps a dial a ride in the lr, currently here for service.)) 

And Nicky and thestick gave her a modern bike to ride without fear of theft (THANKS!)


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2014)

I have known and dealt with Mike for at least 20 years. He is a good guy. And always has great bikes.   Catfish


----------



## NICKY (Aug 4, 2014)

bike said:


> And Nicky and thestick  (THANKS!)




you know what they say speak softly but carry a big stick


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 4, 2014)

He is a great guy.... PP price is if you are paying with PP..simple


----------

